# Any Active or Aspiring Street Photographers Here?



## tremaurice85 (Feb 9, 2013)

This is my first post to the forum. I've been shooting in New Orleans off and on for a few years as a street photographer. I'm willing to meet anyone with similar interest whether they are new or have been shooting for some time. If they're any other street photographers on here other than myself, I recently created a facebook community page at https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tre-Maurice-Street-Photography/492258134169601

I'm also planning workshops on street photography soon in the near future so that anyone who is wanting to overcome their fears, learn, improve or network will have this chance.

-Tre' Maurice


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm not a FB kind of guy but do street photography and post a lot on my web site.
I'm in Yangon, Myanmar now but on my way back to US tomorrow with a lot of street stuff.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 21, 2013)

Tre', welcome to the site. You'll probably get a better response, if you will post a few pictures on here. Some people here will not click on a link.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 21, 2013)

[SIZE=3 said:
			
		

> *The_Traveler*[/SIZE];2875979]I'm not a FB kind of guy but do street photography and post a lot on my web site.
> I'm in Yangon, Myanmar now but on my way back to US tomorrow with a lot of street stuff.



FYI you may want to take any advice he has to offer on street stuff!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------

